# The Secret, Prosperity Teachings & The Bible



## discobiscuits (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Secret, LOA, Prosperity Teachings & The Bible*

*What sayest thou?
*


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Apr 21, 2008)

"Nothing is new under the sun."  However, I like to say "Son."  To me The Secret is nothing new.  Everything taught there is already in the Bible.  To me I see it as ppl taking God out of common sense teachings and parables and giving credit to themselves and their own actions and not God and being lead by the Holy Spirit.  In all that you do, put God first and He will direct you.  It's like people putting money on water.  Water is free but we pay for it.  Now you have ppl claiming they are prosperous and happy because of what they did and making money off of others by passing this knowledge along.  No thanks.  If you work hard (no idle hands) at anything and think positive (have hope) on it and not giving doubt or fear (have faith) to the devil then you can be properous and happy to.  I rather put my faith in God then in man (meaning male or female - including myself).

Just MHO.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Apr 21, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> "Nothing is new under the sun." However, I like to say "Son." To me The Secret is nothing new. Everything taught there is already in the Bible. To me I see it as ppl taking God out of common sense teachings and parables and giving credit to themselves and their own actions and not God and being lead by the Holy Spirit. In all that you do, put God first and He will direct you. It's like people putting money on water. Water is free but we pay for it. Now you have ppl claiming they are prosperous and happy because of what they did and making money off of others by passing this knowledge along. No thanks. *If you work hard (no idle hands) at anything and thank positive (have hope) on it and not giving doubt or fear (have faith) to the devil then you can be properous and happy to. I rather put my faith in God then in man (meaning male or female - including myself).*
> 
> Just MHO.


 
 ..........


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 22, 2008)

I jumped on the "Secret" Bandwagon when it was first on Oprah.  I read it and liked it and although the book mentioned the Universe as being the source of everything, I kept replacing that word with God.  But it got weird when I saw that book taking the power away from God and trying to give it to me and only using God as a source of "things"  I realized that it was a sham.  All meant to pull away souls from God.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 23, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> "Nothing is new under the sun."  However, I like to say "Son."  To me The Secret is nothing new.  Everything taught there is already in the Bible.  To me I see it as ppl taking God out of common sense teachings and parables and giving credit to themselves and their own actions and not God and being lead by the Holy Spirit.  In all that you do, put God first and He will direct you.  It's like people putting money on water.  Water is free but we pay for it.  Now you have ppl claiming they are prosperous and happy because of what they did and making money off of others by passing this knowledge along.  No thanks.  If you work hard (no idle hands) at anything and think positive (have hope) on it and not giving doubt or fear (have faith) to the devil then you can be properous and happy to.  I rather put my faith in God then in man (meaning male or female - including myself).
> 
> Just MHO.



Beautifully said.  I agree 100%.  My step-daughter and I were talking the other day and she mentioned to me that one of her teachers showed this documentary in class and they discussed it.  She told me that from now on she will be thinking positively so she can attract good things in her life.  I told her it was good to think positively, but The Secret is nothing new and all it does is take what the Bible says and remove God from the equation.  I don't think she was too receptive to what I had to say, but I said it and hopefully it is something that she will always remember.  But that conversation served as another reminder of how we have to stay in prayer for ourselves and for our children.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Beautifully said. I agree 100%. My step-daughter and I were talking the other day and she mentioned to me that one of her teachers showed this documentary in class and they discussed it. She told me that from now on she will be thinking positively so she can attract good things in her life. I told her it was good to think positively, but The Secret is nothing new and all it does is take what the Bible says and remove God from the equation. I don't think she was too receptive to what I had to say, but I said it and hopefully it is something that she will always remember. But that conversation served as another reminder of how we have to stay in prayer for ourselves and for our children.


 
Errr... what kinda class was this? What grade is your daughter in?

This is an example of why you all should cover and pray and ANOINT your children with oil EVERY MORNING before they leave that house....


----------



## gone_fishing (Apr 23, 2008)

posted this on my myspace page awhile ago....looking for the source although i think it was gotquestions.org

here's one link to it.

http://www.calvaryphx.com/askCalvary/afmviewfaq.aspx?topicid=4&faqid=5217

The Secret – www.thesecret.tv – also known as the "law of attraction," is the idea that because of our connection with a "universal energy force," our thoughts and feelings have the ability to manipulate this energy force to our liking. According to "The Secret," our thoughts and feelings attract a corresponding energy to ourselves. If our thoughts are negative, we attract negative things. If our feelings are positive, we attract positive things. The essential message of "The Secret" is that we all have the power to determine our own destiny. We can all create our own reality. Through fully and consistently applying the "law of attraction," we can be who we want to be and have everything we want to have.

Is there any truth to "The Secret"? Is there any validity to the law of attraction? As with most other popular ideas, "The Secret" is a nugget of truth expanded to unbiblical and illogical extremes. As an example, a thesis of the law of attraction is that our physical health is determined by our thoughts and feelings. It has been medically proven that stress and worry are harmful to the body, while joy and peace actually aid in the healing process. The Bible agrees, "A cheerful heart is good medicine, but a crushed spirit dries up the bones" (Proverbs 17:22). "A cheerful look brings joy to the heart, and good news gives health to the bones" (Proverbs 15:30). As David was struggling with the unconfessed guilt of his evil actions, he declared, "When I kept silent, my bones wasted away through my groaning all day long" (Psalm 32:3). Our thoughts and feelings do have an impact on our physical well-being. However, this is due to how God designed our bodies…not because of our connection with a universal energy force, and our negativity or positivity attracting negative or positive physical symptoms.

A second error in the "law of attraction" is its emphasis on money and wealth. The Bible has much to say regarding wealth and the management of money and resources. Proverbs 13:11 exclaims, "Dishonest money dwindles away, but he who gathers money little by little makes it grow." Similarly, Proverbs 17:16 proclaims, "Of what use is money in the hand of a fool, since he has no desire to get wisdom?" Our financial success is determined by our decisions, our hard work, and our wise stewardship of what we have. No matter how positive our thoughts and how focused our mind is on wealth; if we have built mountains of debt, the bills will continue to come (Proverbs 22:7). The only impact the secret of "positive thinking" can have on our financial situation is in motivating us to work harder and spend more wisely. The Secret and its focus on achieving wealth goes directly against the teachings of the Bible. Solomon, the wisest and richest man in the Bible, observed, "Whoever loves money never has money enough; whoever loves wealth is never satisfied with his income. This too is meaningless" (Ecclesiastes 5:10). Jesus, who possessed everything, warned us, "Watch out! Be on your guard against all kinds of greed; a man's life does not consist in the abundance of his possessions" (Luke 12:15). 1 Timothy 6:10 could not say it any more clearly, "For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Some people, eager for money, have wandered from the faith and pierced themselves with many griefs."

With that said, the primary error of "The Secret" / law of attraction is its view, or lack thereof, of God. In the law of attraction, God, if He even exists, is nothing more than a universal energy force that we manipulate by our thoughts and feelings. The law of attraction assumes a pantheistic (God is everything) view of God. The Secret denies the ideas of a personal God (with thoughts, feelings, and emotions) and a sovereign God (omnipotent and omniscient, perfectly in control of everything). The core message of "The Secret" is that we are in control of our own destiny. God knows the truth to be very different, "…All the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be" (Psalm 139:16). Nebuchadnezzar, the greatest king of ancient Babylon, a prime candidate for someone who would know "The Secret," declared, "Then I praised the Most High; I honored and glorified Him who lives forever. His dominion is an eternal dominion; His kingdom endures from generation to generation. All the peoples of the earth are regarded as nothing. He does as He pleases with the powers of heaven and the peoples of the earth. No one can hold back His hand or say to Him: 'What have you done?'" (Daniel 4:34-35).

According to the proponents of the law of attraction, we are all "incarnations of God." We are all our own god, able to create our own reality, able to control our own destiny. This lie is not a secret, and it is nothing new. Satan's primary temptation has always been to obtain knowledge and thereby to become like God, "For God knows that when you eat of it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God…" (Genesis 3:5). Satan's own fall from glory was this same error, "You said in your heart, 'I will ascend to heaven; I will raise my throne above the stars of God; I will sit enthroned on the mount of assembly, on the utmost heights of the sacred mountain. I will ascend above the tops of the clouds; I will make myself like the Most High'" (Isaiah 14:13-14). The message of "The Secret" is the same message that Satan used to tempt Adam and Eve into sin: "You do not need God…you can be God!" And just as Satan will fail in his quest to be God (Isaiah 14:15; Revelation 20:10), so too will all those who seek to be their own god will fail: "'You are "gods" … but you will die like mere men…" (Psalm 82:6-7).

The true "secret" is that God is in control. God has a sovereign and perfect plan for us. The key is getting in-tune with God, thereby understanding His heart and knowing His will. Rather than seeking after wealth, fame, power, and pleasure (in which there is nothing but emptiness); we are to seek a relationship with God, allowing Him to place His perfect desires in our heart and mind, conforming our feelings to His – and then granting us the desire of His, and our, heart. "Delight yourself in the LORD and He will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the LORD; trust in Him and He will do this: He will make your righteousness shine like the dawn, the justice of your cause like the noonday sun" (Psalm 37:4-6).

Recommended Resource: Cure for the Common Life: Living in Your Sweet Spot by Max Lucado.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 23, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Errr... what kinda class was this? What grade is your daughter in?
> 
> This is an example of why you all should cover and pray and ANOINT your children with oil EVERY MORNING before they leave that house....



She's in the 11th grade and it was shown in her English teacher's class.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> She's in the 11th grade and it was shown in her English teacher's class.


 
What does "The Secret" have to do with English? What kind of English class is this?

I'm asking from an educator's perspective...and also as a Christian out of concern for what our children are exposed to as they attend PUBLIC SCHOOLING....

General FYI: Before I get accused again for being a bougie NEGRO elitist, let me state very clearly that I am a PRODUCT of the DETROIT Public School System.... Detroit, MICHIGAN.... Thank you very much....


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 23, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> What does "The Secret" have to do with English? What kind of English class is this?
> 
> I'm asking from an educator's perspective...and also as a Christian out of concern for what our children are exposed to as they attend PUBLIC SCHOOLING....
> 
> General FYI: Before I get accused again for being a *bougie NEGRO elitist*, let me state very clearly that I am a PRODUCT of the DETROIT Public School System.... Detroit, MICHIGAN.... Thank you very much....


 
I'm gon try my best not to laugh....

Sorry...


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I'm gon try my best not to laugh....
> 
> Sorry...


 
You always laughin'/lachening!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!

I'm just sayin', KLB.... keepin' it kosher so nobody has to speculate on where I'm coming from.... It's right up front....


----------



## mrselle (Apr 23, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> What does "The Secret" have to do with English? What kind of English class is this?
> 
> I'm asking from an educator's perspective...and also as a Christian out of concern for what our children are exposed to as they attend PUBLIC SCHOOLING....
> 
> General FYI: Before I get accused again for being a bougie NEGRO elitist, let me state very clearly that I am a PRODUCT of the DETROIT Public School System.... Detroit, MICHIGAN.... Thank you very much....



I'm not sure that "The Secret" has anything to do with English other than it gets the students talking and a paper can be written about it.  I know when I was in high school...years and years ago...there were quite a few movies we watched that didn't really have anything to do with English, but was an opportunity for discussion and an opportunity to write a paper.  Also if the students are reading the book there are several passages that can be picked apart...sort of like trying to get into the writer's head.  I have a bachelor's in English and I've seen several books out that I'm sure will be reading material for college students in the years to come.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I'm not sure that "The Secret" has anything to do with English other than it gets the students talking and a paper can be written about it. I know when I was in high school...years and years ago...there were quite a few movies we watched that didn't really have anything to do with English, but was an opportunity for discussion and an opportunity to write a paper. Also if the students are reading the book there are several passages that can be picked apart...sort of like trying to get into the writer's head. I have a bachelor's in English and I've seen several books out that I'm sure will be reading material for college students in the years to come.


 
Ok... I'm still curious as to the pedagogical purpose of that particular book for the particular writing assignment....


----------



## mrselle (Apr 23, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Ok... I'm still curious as to the pedagogical purpose of that particular book for the particular writing assignment....



I'm chuckling to myself because I had to look up the word "pedagogical".  ;-)
Anyway,  I don't know the answer to your question.  The only point I was trying to make is that we have to be in prayer for our children every day because there are a lot of so called "new" practices that people are turning to and our children are young and can be very impressionable.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I'm chuckling to myself because I had to look up the word "pedagogical". ;-)
> Anyway, I don't know the answer to your question. The only point I was trying to make is that we have to be in prayer for our children every day because there are a lot of so called "new" practices that people are turning to and our children are young and can be very impressionable.


 
I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Minx (Apr 23, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Ok... I'm still curious as to the *pedagogical *purpose of that particular book for the particular writing assignment....


 

OOoooo. I love words, I'm always tossing them around like flowers, however I have never seen nor heard this one( I'm not even sure how to pronouce it!)

Would you please be so kind as to explain it to me? 
I know I could look it up, but still, a break down, if you have time.

I am sincere  , just in case anyone is wondering.

thanks,
dk


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 23, 2008)

dkbeauti said:


> OOoooo. I love words, I'm always tossing them around like flowers, however I have never seen nor heard this one( I'm not even sure how to pronouce it!)
> 
> Would you please be so kind as to explain it to me?
> I know I could look it up, but still, a break down, if you have time.
> ...


 
pedagogical is just a fancy, five-syllable adjective that comes from the word "pedagogy", which refers to the science (or art) of teaching. This term is used frequently in K-12 education, particularly in the early grades but it applies across grades.

Pedagogical relates to a particular form of teaching method utilized to explain or convey a concept.

This is a crude example: the popular "Hooked on Phonics" program is one pedagogical approach to teach reading/literacy.

The Merriam-Webster Dictionary website has audio pronunciations (so cool!)
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pedagogical

Hope that helps!


----------



## ajenee (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting over here but I just wanted to share since I have been studying these types of books lately.... If you get a chance please check out http://herescope.blogspot.com/. (sorry if this has already been posted.) The author basically talks alot about Oprah, but most imp. about how New Age philosophies have really infiltrated the church. I don't believe that God wants anyone to struggle but at the same time I feel like sometimes we are so caught up in getting material things that we forget that our true purpose is to minister the Word to the world...(I hope I didn't offend anyone because that is not my intent. I just feel like this is something that God has been showing me lately and it has been a real wake-up call for me. whew....I never post this much


----------



## kbragg (Apr 23, 2008)

I actually wrote a lense on this a while back: http://www.squidoo.com/thesecretmoviechristianresponse

I got a whole lot of comments and one author who wrote a book disputing the Secret even cites my lense on his website Talk about humbling! Who knew it would blow up like that? We had some interesting conversations in the comments section. Gonna try and post it here:

*With So Much Talk About "The Secret," How Does This New Age Movement Line Up With The Word Of God?*





I've debated long and hard about posting this lense as I know the content is very controversial. However, the heretical statements made by "The Secret" teachers cannot go unchallanged. It is often said of opponents of "The Secret" and other Metaphysical teachings that we are negative people who don't "get it." I plan to prove the opposite is true. It is my moral obligation to speak up and speak out against this wave of New Age Metaphysical beliefs invading the Church.
First off, I want to state that I'm sure people are getting "something" out of "The Secret" movie. "The Secret" does promote such concepts as gratitude and positive thinking. This is not surprising to me because this is how satan operates. 2 Corinthians Chapter 11 clearly states that satan and his messengers masquerade as Angels of Light (see verses 13-15), so of course it would "appear" to be a good thing on the surface. However, if you watch the movie and the Oprah episodes with a Spirit of Discernment, the very opposite is true. In this article, I am going to go over serveral points and in the end, hope to show that it is impossible for "Born Again" Christians to participate in this New Age Mysticism and be right with God. Pretty big claim huh? Let's Get Started!




*Explore related pages*

The Secret by Rhonda Byrne The Secret and The Law of Attraction in Six Steps, and Wealth Beyond Reason Mike Dooley A Review Of The Movie "The Secret" Spiritual Quotes by Abraham-Hicks THE SCIENCE OF SUCCESS - by James Arthur Ray 

*Where Does Sin Fit In? *

*The Bible Versus "The Secret" View On Sin, Heaven, & Hell*


So what does sin have to do with anything? Well, seeing as there are over 1300 Scriptural References to sin I think it bears mentioning.

For starters, one of the main premises in the Secret is to go by your "feelings" and emotions. It says if you "feel good" then you're on the right path, but if you "feel bad" then you're going the wrong direction. This is in direct contradiction to Jer. 17:9 wich states that the heart (feelings) is deceitful and wicked and cannot be trusted. Read all Jeremiah 17 to get full context.

This "feel good" mentality makes no sense at all. Think about it, doesn't ALL sin feel good? I mean, if sin felt bad WHO would do it? HA HA! Not only that, but one of their main examples of "The Secret" in action was of a gay man and a fornicator. I will not get into a debate on this here, just refer to The Word. 1 Cor. 6:9-10 says it clearly.

Also, in "the Secret Movie" Neal Donald Walsh said "God has no purpose for your life, it's what you make it and you'll never be judged for it, not now not ever." This is in direct contradiction to the hundreds of scriptures refering to the final judgment. Romans 2:4-6 and thoughout the entire New Testament the Final Judgment is spoken of.

On a similar note, on the Oprah Winfrey Show, Dr Michael Beckwith quoted whom he calls "Jesus, The Prophet" (this is what those who deny the Diety of Christ commonly refer to Him as)as saying "the Kingdom Of God is within" he apparently, didn't read the Scripture in context. "The Kindom Of God" and Heaven are 2 separate things. Jesus is the Kingdon Of God. Specifically, The Body Of Christ; The Church. That's why He said "The Kindom Of God Is At Hand" in Mark 1:14-16 Also, it is clearly noted throughout Scripture that Heaven & Hell are physical places as shown in the Book of Matthew. Heaven is where the Father resides. Also Heaven and Hell NOT our final resting place, but the New Earth & Lake Of Fire. 


*satan, "Accidents," Stuggles, And Being "Anti" Anything *

*What Does The Bible Say? Does It Contradict "The Secret?"*


"The Secret" teachers make the claim that everything "bad" that happens to you is your own creation. Now, I am not denying that in SOME cases this is the case, but definately not most. Jesus said in Matthew 5:44-46 that God in HEAVEN (another reference to a physical place NOT just a state of mind FYI) makes it to rain and the sun to shine on the good and the evil. In other words, "Good things happen to bad people, and bad things happen to good people." In the Book Of Ecclesiastes Solomon, states that "time & Chance" happens to all. In other words, "Stuff happens." Futhermore, in The Book Of James he speaks about trials and difficulties you'll face. Also Jesus states that we will be HATED for His namesake. Funny how "The Secret" teachers leave that part out.

Another important component that is left missing is the devil. You see we have a real advasary and they are playing right into his hands. The devil's 2 biggest tricks are twisting the Word of God to make man the God, and convincing mankind he doesn't exsist. He has definately succeeded with that with "The Secret."

The Bible also teaches to "Fight The Good Fight Of Faith." This is the part that irks me the most. They state that if you stand against injustice, you attact more of it. Tell that to the Civil Rights Activists, the Founding Father's Of America, etc. If someone didn't STAND UP and STAND AGAINST injustice, we wouldn't be here right now, I know I certainly wouldn't.

It really burned me up when they spoke about the War on Terrorism. Us sitting on our hands and being Pro Everybody else is exactly who thousands of Americans are dead today at the hands of terrorists! Because we did NOTHING. We didn't protect ourselves. Mini personal vent for ya lol.


----------



## kbragg (Apr 23, 2008)

*So What's The Big Deal? *


Oprah stated on her show how God gave us all Free Will. This is true, however, we have free will to seek HIS will. To glorify Him with our lives. In my opinion, this movie is teaching people to trust in themselves and the "genie" of the Universe that is only there to serve them. This is not the Gospel. They have created an idol, an image of a God that doesn't exsist.

The truth is, there's a Heaven and a Hell, and no matter how much money you give, no matter how much you make (or don't make), no matter how many charities you start, being a "Good Person" will not get you to Heaven. And since we'll spend a lot more time dead than alive...(ponder that for a moment) I think it bears a little thinking about. The Bible is clear, you will not get to Heaven just because you said a prayer asking Jesus into your heart, you go to Church, and label yourself a Christian. Jesus said in Matthew 7:21-23 that not even one who professes to be a Christian will go to Heaven.

So what is the Will of The Father? We find it in the 10 commandments (I guess God didn't understand "The Secret" since He gave us commands of what He DID NOT WANT Hmmmmm....I guess when Jesus confronted the Pharasies, when Paul wrote to the Churches, when Joshua marched around the wall of Jericho, I guess none of these guys knew "The Secret" yeah ok lol...back on topic)

So all of us can say we're a Good Person right? I mean, we haven't killed anybody or done anything really bad right? I mean compared to the really bad people, we're not that bad. Well, by who's standard will we be judged? In Proverbs 3:5-7 the Bible says to lean not on your own insight and understand but God's (another "The Secret" contradiction) and HE will direct your paths (not you, HE will). So if we want to know if we are really good, we need to look to God and His Standards.
So How Good Are You And What Is God's Standard? Click Here To Find Out 


*In Conclusion *


The Bible has prophesied about False Teachers and vain philosphies. This is why it is SO important, that if you call yourself a Christian, you READ YOUR BIBLE. I urge you, Read the Bible cover to cover. There's a 90 day Bible (See links) that's inexpensive. Get it, read the Word of God for yourself, pray daily, fight the good fight of Faith brothers and sisters. We are in a war zone here. We have a real enemy after our souls and these "teachers" are helping him populate Hell.

Again, I must reiterate, I am not against positive thinking. Quite the opposite. What I am against is satan and these "teachers" perverting the Word to suit their own purposes.

I pray that this lense wakes someone up. Feel free to post a comment in the guest book, good or bad.

God Bless You All,

Kassandra 



*Updates & Notes: *


_*note: satan is spelled in small letters intentionally because he does not deserve the respect of capitalizing his name._

_*update: It has been brought to my attention that Michael Beckwith said "Kingdom Of Heaven" not "Kingdom Of God". Surely if you're going to debate a Christian and you choose to quote the Bible, you should not mis-quote it! Even more reason to read your Bible's Christians_


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm so proud of all of you.....

I purposely stayed out of this thread, cause all of you know 'how I do' 

The 'secret' and the loa don't have thing to do with God and each of you displayed this so beautifully and perfectly.

Thank you so much, cause I just did not have the energy to go "round 50-11" with this subject.  Every now and then, satan tries to sneak this mess in to our Christianity forum.

Ain't nothing but the devil trying to come up in here and filter in his ways, to deter precious souls from trusting in God.  For it is God and God alone who rules this earth and the heavens above it and they and all that dwell therein.

Thank you for putting this mess about the secret and the loa where it belongs......which is outta here!  and most definitely out of our lives. 

  to all of you.


----------



## didirose (Apr 24, 2008)

Since these thoughts have been so prevalent everywhere I was forced to learn more about it.  Funny thing is I first learned about the secret here on lhcf but I noticed it brought much drama and huge divide among members.  I took a break from this forum around that time (for other reasons).  In any case I was forced to learn more about it because I have noticed that it's everywhere.  I've learned/noticed a few things:

These teachings are biblical teachings made commercial.

They are also in other spiritual practices made to appeal to the masses.

Some of the people teaching it are combining multiple religions/spiritual practices to give it a more universal appeal to the masses.  I have my own personal issues with this part as a Christ believer.

Some of the prosperity teachings demonize the poor based on the idea that rich have been demonized for far too long in religion and God actually wants to bless us with wealth and health.  However, there are many times in the bible that God sends us misfortunes for reasons other then sin, the life of Job comes to mind.  I write this not to say we shouldn't have or want prosperity but we shouldn't villify those who don't have or want it.  It's a trend I'm seeing more and more each day, which is counter to how Jesus treated the poor and the sick.  Instead I find us finger pointing more and caring less.

Scientific evidence of how we "attract":
Essentially certain waves of energy can be recorded with each thought.  This is illustrated with the recording of brainwaves.  What hasn't been proven is how far humans can manipulate it.  Law of attraction assumes it to be a constant, hence them calling it a law.  However I disagree, because a law by definition is constant and their are many examples which prove it not to be constant.

There is also some research being done on the lateral geniculate nucleus to show that this particular part of the brain used in vision can also filter what reaches the visial cortex.  In other words, it tries to prove if we give our brain a goal it will seek out ways to do it and block out the junk we don't need.

Mandatory bible verse of my own beliefs on this issue are pretty simple with how I pray:
"There I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive them, and you will have them." (Mark 11:24)

Unlike the use of "secrets" I have experienced and witnessed miraculous experiences in my life without having to be positive or force myself into a certain frame of mind.  When I was down a little miracle would happen and I believe that God would send it to me as a little pick me up.  I take it as an opportunity to get my mind right, refocus, and continue on my goals.  I like knowing that God created our brains to help us reach our goals.  I also use these miracles to reaffirm my faith.  The law of these other teachings would expect me to fail in life if my attitude was negative and if I didn't believe I could reach my goals.  Faith only asks me to believe, and with it I can wallow in my pain sometimes knowing that it's with purpose.


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 25, 2008)

*
thanks ladies for responding. I especially appreciate the detailed responses with scripture references.

i also wanted us to discuss prosperity teachings from the pulpit as well. to basically engage in a discussion about all of it - God, LOA and  prosperity teachings. i really like the discussion so far.

in a nutshell, i agree that the secret/LOA omit God or relegate him to a cosmic santa. however, don't prosperity teachings use god's word in the same way as others use LOA?

i feel that LOA teachings/teachers and prosperity preachers/teachers are cut from the same cloth. the only difference being the "spin" put on the ball they are pitching to us.

Joel Osteen is a good example of a LOA-type preacher. should i dare to speaketh the name Dollar/Copeland et. al. are prosperity teachers that use god's word in much the same fashion. god is not a cosmic santa. i know that he wants us to prosper, but is it through "name and claim" (like how some women try to get their husbands) or the "ask, believe, receive" which is a prosperity teaching and what the secret also teaches.

more discussion: what sayest thou on these ponderings?

ETA: didirose & kbragg thanks!!!!

*


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so proud of all of you.....
> 
> I purposely stayed out of this thread, cause all of you know 'how I do'
> 
> ...



I believe that LOA does connect to the bible but has been warped into something different. 

In bible study we were talking about friendships and how God wants us to have great friendships. The main message was to trust God to bring positive people into your life and people who will glorify him.

I connected this to LOA in the way that you have to put faith in the universe. So LOA is just a modern, man-influenced branch of what Christians have been doing all along-- trusting in God to work everything out. I am still on the fence about prosperity teachings because I have recieved mixed messages from a number of pastors


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 25, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> *thanks ladies for responding. I especially appreciate the detailed responses with scripture references.*
> 
> *i also wanted us to discuss prosperity teachings from the pulpit as well. to basically engage in a discussion about all of it - God, LOA and prosperity teachings. i really like the discussion so far.*
> 
> ...


 
I've stayed out of here too, because I feel about prosperity teachingt the way Shimmie feels about LOA and the Secret. I very much agree with this post. It's all a distraction. I've talked to many people who've come out of the prosperity stuff, and it's like they've run away from a cult. They have awakenings and it's awesome because they become even stronger in their faith.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 25, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Hi everyone.* This is my first time posting over here *but I just wanted to share since I have been studying these types of books lately.... If you get a chance please check out http://herescope.blogspot.com/. (sorry if this has already been posted.) The author basically talks alot about Oprah, but most imp. about how New Age philosophies have really infiltrated the church. I don't believe that God wants anyone to struggle but at the same time I feel like sometimes we are so caught up in getting material things that we forget that *our true purpose is to minister the Word to the world*...(I hope I didn't offend anyone because that is not my intent. *I just feel like this is something that God has been showing me lately and it has been a real wake-up call for me. whew....I never post this much*


 
Aww....welcome to CF sweetie!


----------



## varaneka (Oct 18, 2009)

Kbragg, I don't capitalize that demon's name either


----------



## Okay (Oct 20, 2009)

I asked someone, lets just call him X, he works not far away from me if he believed in God, hes an atheist which is fairly common here in denmark and seen as 'cool'.
Then he asked me if i believed in God, i said yes and then he was like 'uhh why? have you seen any proof? the scientists have pretty much proven the big bang'

Then he told me that the bible was a really good fictional story :s 

Since i havent read the bible (yet) i didnt know how to respond. 

We then talked about saving yourself for marriage and then i told him that if one believes in God you shouldnt let other people dictate whats the right thing to do.
I didnt wanna go with the whole Satan stuff because he is a an atheist and they wouldnt believe anything unless it stood infront of their faces..

Then he said 'well i enjoy having sex, and you are starting to sound like a fanatic. And besides God should really keep up with the times then, this is 2009!'

I was in shock.. and didnt know what to tell him :s


----------



## goldielocs (Oct 20, 2009)

I asked someone, lets just call him X, he works not far away from me if he believed in God, hes an atheist which is fairly common here in denmark and seen as 'cool'.
Then he asked me if i believed in God, i said yes and then he was like 'uhh why? have you seen any proof? the scientists have pretty much proven the big bang'

_Then *he told me that the bible was a really good fictional story :s 
*
Since i havent read the bible (yet) i didnt know how to respond. 

We then talked about saving yourself for marriage and then i told him that if one believes in God you shouldnt let other people dictate whats the right thing to do.
I didnt wanna go with the whole Satan stuff because he is a an atheist and they wouldnt believe anything unless it stood infront of their faces..

Then *he said 'well i enjoy having sex, and you are starting to sound like a fanatic. And besides God should really keep up with the times then, this is 2009!'*

I was in shock.. and didnt know what to tell him :s _

This may end up being long...

I have come to the conclusion that this type of thinking is the result of a lost generation.  The TRUTH of the Bible is not taught or even respected in today's society.  Children are not taught about the important truths of the Bible and are sent to Ceasar's (public education) schools to be taught theories which go against God's Word- evolution, humanism, the importance of self, and tolerance of things that aren't of God. 

God's Word tells us it is the parent's responsibility to train our children.  Even if we do send our children to public schools, we have to be on double duty to make sure we fill our children with the Word at every opportunity.  Speak life into them because the peer pressure, social norms, permiscuous activities and the intolerance of anything Godly is real and our children's thinking and salvation is seriously affected.

I'm taking a Women's Bible Study class where we discuss a book called "Know Why You Believe" by Paul E. Little.  This book and the ministry at Calvary has been such a blessing. Prior to taking the class, I was a Christian, but this book covers questions like:

Is Christianity rational?
Is there a God?
Did Christ rise from the dead?
Is the Bible God's word?
Does Archaeology verify scripture?
Is the Christian experiece valid?

I know this may seem completely off topic, but questions about the secret & prosperity gospel all relate to this.  Once we examine the Word and become firm in why we believe then fads like this won't even be a question.

As to my direct response to the OP's questions:

*The Secret*- never read it and don't plan toerplexed

*Prosperity Gospel*- The kingdom of God is not a piggybank. What He provides for us is sufficent

*Bible*- *B*asic *I*nstructions *B*efore *L*eaving *E*arth: I think that's what I need to focus on

Take care and God bless.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> I asked someone, lets just call him X, he works not far away from me if he believed in God, hes an atheist which is fairly common here in denmark and seen as 'cool'.
> Then he asked me if i believed in God, i said yes and then he was like 'uhh why? have you seen any proof? the scientists have pretty much proven the big bang'
> 
> _Then *he told me that the bible was a really good fictional story :s *_
> ...


 
You hit this on the money.  This is indeed a 'lost' generation.  

You know what's sad about your 'friend' X ?    He's serious.  He is truly serious about what he thinks and it's not only said, but scary.  

I have to be honest, when I read this, I laughed...

*God should really keep up with the times then, this is 2009!'*

I laughed because, he's calling God, 'old'...


----------



## Okay (Oct 21, 2009)

And it is SO frustrating talking to them.. they wont even listen, as soon as i say i believe in God they are like 'you are a NUT, why believe that? And besides which God would kill the kids en egypt like it says in the Bible'

I was just thinking 'Cant wait to God opens their eyes and till Jesus returns you will regret and ill be like 'TOLD YA SO!'
I was feeling a little mean thinking that.. He was really provoking me tho..
Really trying to make me feel stupid.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2009)

LANGT said:


> And it is SO frustrating talking to them.. they wont even listen, as soon as i say i believe in God they are like 'you are a NUT, why believe that? And besides which God would kill the kids en egypt like it says in the Bible'
> 
> I was just thinking 'Cant wait to God opens their eyes and till Jesus returns you will regret and ill be like 'TOLD YA SO!'
> I was feeling a little mean thinking that.. He was really provoking me tho..
> Really trying to make me feel stupid.


   LANGT, no worries, Little One.   

Langt, you have a 'Call' of God on your life.  The Bible tells us that God looks, He searches over the earth, to and fro, searching for one who will hear His voice and follow Him.   You, dear one, have been hand selected by God.   You have been appointed and annointed to be among God's chosen.   

Long before you were conceived, even before the foundations of this earth and all of it's surroundings, God knew your name, and engraved you upon His heart, to love you and to 'follow Him'.   

You are a Royal daughter of the King, you are among God's daughters;  and as with all children of such high esteem, you have an enemy (satan) who wants to hinder your faith and weaken your stand and steal your crown.

As for those who saatan uses to _tease_ you,  they did the same thing to Jesus.   Yet, He stood upon who He is, the Son of God, who rules over all.  

The enemy wants you to give up.   My sister did the same to me.  But it drew me even more closer to loving God with all of my heart.  My hunger and thrist deepen more and more for Him.   And He never failed to be tthere with me and for me, saying, 'You can do this, for I am here with you always, My daughter, you can do this.   Your Heavenly Daddie, is right here.   

And I stayed and grew more and more in Him.    For you see, the more I grew in Jesus, the more I knew who I was and whom I was meant to be.  The more I gained in love and knowledge of who I am in God's heart.

They laughed at Noah, Nehemiah, Joseph's brothers even threw him in a hole and then sold him as a slave.    King David was riduculed for benig too young and too little, unqualified to be annointed as God's next king over Israel.   

The price we pay to know Jesus, is worth it.  Because in the end, we always win.  

Stay on the wall, the same as Nehemiah did.   Stay in the fight, as did Jesus, when all were against Him.    You cannot lose this battle, for Jesus already won it for you on the Cross.  

Let them tease you.   You see, they who tease you are afraid to cross over to God's side.  However, you had the strength to do so.  And you have the strength to stay, for you have been 'Called' and Selected, by the one who loves you.   Jesus!


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2009)

I sooo needed to read that today... needed that reminder. Those not for Him are against him. It's that simple 

Amen!




Shimmie said:


> LANGT, no worries, Little One.
> 
> Langt, you have a 'Call' of God on your life.  The Bible tells us that God looks, He searches over the earth, to and fro, searching for one who will hear His voice and follow Him.   You, dear one, have been hand selected by God.   You have been appointed and annointed to be among God's chosen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Okay (Oct 21, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> LANGT, no worries, Little One.
> 
> Langt, you have a 'Call' of God on your life. The Bible tells us that God looks, He searches over the earth, to and fro, searching for one who will hear His voice and follow Him. You, dear one, have been hand selected by God. You have been appointed and annointed to be among God's chosen.
> 
> ...


 


Aww thank you! This is just what i needed..
I was never a religious person before and now it does feel like someone really wants me to know this. But i get so frustrated when people like him make me feel so stupid.. And angry and really wanting to prove him wrong.

But i should just trust God and pray that he opens his eyes.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2009)

LANGT said:


> Aww thank you! This is just what i needed..
> I was never a religious person before and now it does feel like someone really wants me to know this. But i get so frustrated when people like him make me feel so stupid.. And angry and really wanting to prove him wrong.
> 
> But i should just trust God and pray that he opens his eyes.


 
Actually, just focus on you and Jesus.     Give your friend over to the Lord.   Right now, the enemy is using your friend's behaviour as a distraction and frustration and it's hindering you from your focus on Jesus.    So just 'ignore' your friend and become more and more involved with getting to know Jesus.     

Blessings  :Rose:


----------



## paradise1975 (Oct 21, 2009)

Amen Shimmie, the enemy does send those distractions but when we stay with Jesus, know that He's our all and stay focused on Him and His words the enemy has to flee. 

Laela,

I needed this today too. I learned too you are either For HIM or against Him. This brought to mind this scripture 1 Cornith 1:18 For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. I have to keep this scripture in my heart to remind myself of how the world views God and His children.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2014)




----------

